# Disappearing Cursor



## k3y5 (May 6, 2020)

I'm not sure what is going on. After running `startx` everything starts up normally. I've verified the resolution/screen size is correct. Yet, when I move the mouse off screen, specifically on the righthand side. It disappears and doesn't reappear. 

I've specifically added (code below) to to the xorg.conf.d. 

```
Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Option         "SWCursor" "on"
EndSection
```

I'm not seeing any specific error messages upon exiting. Not sure how to debug this.


----------



## Leveret (May 6, 2020)

k3y5 said:


> I'm not sure what is going on. After running `startx` everything starts up normally. I've verified the resolution/screen size is correct. Yet, when I move the mouse off screen, specifically on the righthand side. It disappears and doesn't reappear.
> 
> I've specifically added (code below) to to the xorg.conf.d.
> 
> ...


----------



## k3y5 (May 7, 2020)

Leveret said:


> Section "Device"
> Identifier "Card0"
> Driver "radeon"
> Option "AccelMethod" "SNA"
> ...


I'll try this, thanks.


----------



## k3y5 (May 7, 2020)

Didn't work. I've tried a couple variations. Whenever I add the driver, I'm unable to use startx at all.


----------



## Leveret (May 7, 2020)

k3y5 said:


> Didn't work. I've tried a couple variations. Whenever I add the driver, I'm unable to use startx at all.



What driver and card do you have? Did you try it without the driver? Maybe post your latest configuration file.


----------



## k3y5 (May 27, 2020)

Leveret said:


> What driver and card do you have? Did you try it without the driver? Maybe post your latest configuration file.



I didn't actually set the X11 driver specifically. I've got a laptop that has a duel graphics card setup. The nvidia card when set, `startx` doesn't work. I'm going to test with the intel driver set. Will post config momentarily.


----------



## k3y5 (May 27, 2020)

Leveret said:


> What driver and card do you have? Did you try it without the driver? Maybe post your latest configuration file.




```
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[   901.836] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p5 amd64
[   901.836] Current Operating System: FreeBSD anon 12.1-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p3 GENERIC amd64
[   901.837] Build Date: 19 May 2020  05:23:15AM
[   901.837]
[   901.837] Current version of pixman: 0.40.0
[   901.837]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[   901.837] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[   901.837] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed May 27 20:13:39 2020
[   901.837] (==) Using config directory: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[   901.837] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[   901.838] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[   901.838] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[   901.838] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[   901.839] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[   901.839] (**) |   |-->GPUDevice "Card0"
[   901.839] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Screen0".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[   901.839] (==) Automatically adding devices
[   901.839] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[   901.839] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[   901.839] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[   901.839] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d
[   901.839] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[   901.839] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
[   901.839] (II) Loader magic: 0x42e020
[   901.839] (II) Module ABI versions:
[   901.839]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[   901.839]     X.Org Video Driver: 24.1
[   901.839]     X.Org XInput driver : 24.1
[   901.839]     X.Org Server Extension : 10.0
[   901.839] (!!) More than one possible primary device found
[   901.839] (--) PCI: (0@0:2:0) 8086:3e94:17aa:2269 rev 0, Mem @ 0x604a000000/16777216, 0x4000000000/536870912, I/O @ 0x00003000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[   901.839] (--) PCI: (1@0:0:0) 10de:1bb5:17aa:2269 rev 161, Mem @ 0xa3000000/16777216, 0x60000000/268435456, 0x70000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00002000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[   901.839] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[   901.839] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[   901.842] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   901.842]     compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.0.0
[   901.842]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0
[   901.842] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[   901.843] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module intel
[   901.843] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)
[   901.843] (EE) No drivers available.
[   901.843] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[   901.843] (EE) no screens found(EE)
[   901.843] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
     at http://wiki.x.org
 for help.
[   901.843] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[   901.843] (EE)
[   901.843] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```


----------



## k3y5 (May 27, 2020)

Leveret said:


> What driver and card do you have? Did you try it without the driver? Maybe post your latest configuration file.



HOLY FUCK IT WORKED! It was the nvidia graphics driver that was needed. I wasn't loading the intel driver correctly. I reset the bios to `discrete mode`, and now it WORKS! 

Thank you Leveret


----------

